# 2011 Ford F250 6.7 MPG



## RigRat

Anybody else having MPG falling with miles? When I got my 2011 in Feb 2012 took several long trips and averaged (truck computer and hand calc) 22-23.8MPG doing 75-78 on interstate. Kept that average for first 10-15K miles then has steadily decreased. I now have about 67K miles and getting 14-1.5 on the highway at 75-78. Added flipbak bed cover at about 40K miles, which should have helped. Running Royal Purple oil, trans, diff and axles since new. Change air filter and fuel filter about every 20K miles. Have had it aligned etc. Taking good care of it but mileage is killing me. 

Used to get 14-15 pulling camper, now good to get 8-9. reason I bought diesel was for camper. Care more about miles pulling than daily but both are bad now. 

Any tips would be appreciated. Going on long trip soon and would like to spend money on trip vs fuel. Try to drive good. slow accels etc. Would be happy if i could get back into the 17-18 range, 19-20 would be even better.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY

the back flip actually does not improve things the tailgate is designed to deflect the wind out of the bed already. I have 87,000 miles and my mileage in the last couple weeks has fell off to 15-16 mpgs were I was getting a lot better also but even pulling something I still get 12-13. Might have it checked out or hand calculate it to see if the numbers your getting from computer are right. Have you put bigger tires on it ? 15 MPGs at 75 still aint bad at all if you back off to 65 they will go up a bunch


----------



## Jolly Roger

I never got anywhere close to 23mpg in my 6.7, so can not even start to help.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY

Jolly Roger said:


> I never got anywhere close to 23mpg in my 6.7, so can not even start to help.


 X2


----------



## Reel Cajun

I have larger tires and a leveling kit, just turned 67,000 miles. My truck is an F350 2012 LWB with 35's. I am getting 14-15 on a regular basis, sometimes as low as 9-10 when pulling running 80 on long trips. The F150 I just got out of was worse and I felt like I was going to blow it up just trying to maintain a 70-75mph speed limit. I am ok with the mileage I am getting and towing is a lot better.


----------



## RigRat

It probably wouldn't bother me too bad had I not started out so high. I expected to get around 17-19 when i got it and was hoping for the 14 or so pulling TT. So when i was getting over 20 for the first 6 month was pleased. When it came down to 17-18 and pulling was getting 12, I was pleased, but now it is as bad as my F150 was pulling, granted I have tons more power but that's not what I want. TT only weighs 4600# empty so loaded around 5500#, not a problem for the 150. 

Anybody see the steady decline or was my magical the first 6-12 months getting so much better. Again, hand calc and computer are not off by more than about 2/10ths-3/10ths or so. 

thought about putting DPF Delete and tuner, but don't know if that would help with mileage or just give me more power. also, anybody done it and had issues with inspections? Last inspection I got, they just checked lights, breaks, insurance, etc.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY

RigRat said:


> It probably wouldn't bother me too bad had I not started out so high. I expected to get around 17-19 when i got it and was hoping for the 14 or so pulling TT. So when i was getting over 20 for the first 6 month was pleased. When it came down to 17-18 and pulling was getting 12, I was pleased, but now it is as bad as my F150 was pulling, granted I have tons more power but that's not what I want. TT only weighs 4600# empty so loaded around 5500#, not a problem for the 150.
> 
> Anybody see the steady decline or was my magical the first 6-12 months getting so much better. Again, hand calc and computer are not off by more than about 2/10ths-3/10ths or so.
> 
> thought about putting DPF Delete and tuner, but don't know if that would help with mileage or just give me more power. also, anybody done it and had issues with inspections? Last inspection I got, they just checked lights, breaks, insurance, etc.


 I don't think I know any one ( and I sell 10-12 superdutys a month ) That was averaging over 20 mpg's I was getting 17-19 at 60-65 miles an hour. but that's the best I have ever averaged. My wife says she can get more but I cant. An average of 17 would be the best fuel mileage out of a diesel truck since the 7.3. So like I said 15 on the Highway at 78 miles and hour is really not bad. And I would be very surprised to see some one else on here that was averaging as much as you were in the beginning be happy you got that while you did. But I would not expect your mileage to average over 17 any more.


----------



## goodwood

the fuel eco is not as good with winter blend diesel.


----------



## williamcr

I have a 2012 and I can tell the difference between bio diesel and non-bio diesel by about 3mpg and I cannot find non-bio diesel around here anymore


----------



## txwader247

Delete the DPF, it will help with fuel economy as long as you keep your foot out of it. I actually have a 6.4 that I deleted at 29K miles. My buddy has a 6.7 with 134K miles and he deleted it at 45K. Neither of us have had any issues regarding warranty work. The only thing is if you can find a tuner they now run about $1,600 then delete pipe or full exhaust, whichever you choose is anywhere from $200-$700 or more. Is the fuel bad enough for you to justify it.....I would say heck ya because along with improved mpgs no more egr worries, no more exhaust fluid, and no more DPF fears. 

If you are going to delete it buy an H&S.


----------



## redexpress

What rear end do you have? My 2013 f350 srw with 3.55 got 17.8 on a recent trip from Houston to Tulsa. All interstate running 2-4 mph over the limits.
I have 15,000 miles on it.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY

txwader247 said:


> Delete the DPF, it will help with fuel economy as long as you keep your foot out of it. I actually have a 6.4 that I deleted at 29K miles. My buddy has a 6.7 with 134K miles and he deleted it at 45K. Neither of us have had any issues regarding warranty work. The only thing is if you can find a tuner they now run about $1,600 then delete pipe or full exhaust, whichever you choose is anywhere from $200-$700 or more. Is the fuel bad enough for you to justify it.....I would say heck ya because along with improved mpgs no more egr worries, no more exhaust fluid, and no more DPF fears.
> 
> If you are going to delete it buy an H&S.


If you do the delete keep all your stuff you take off so that when and if you ever want to trade it in you can put it all back on. We can not sell a truck that has been deleted and have to put it back to Gov. Specs so it will effect your trade in value around 3500 bucks if we have to do it. If you keep all your stuff and have it done its not very expensive. I see in the near future that in order to get your truck inspected the emissions will need to be on a diesel. Its already happening in parts of the us.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

deleted here 18.7 is avg for last 6K miles


----------



## goatchze

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> I don't think I know any one ( and I sell 10-12 superdutys a month ) That was averaging over 20 mpg's I was getting 17-19 at 60-65 miles an hour. but that's the best I have ever averaged. My wife says she can get more but I cant. An average of 17 would be the best fuel mileage out of a diesel truck since the 7.3. So like I said 15 on the Highway at 78 miles and hour is really not bad. And I would be very surprised to see some one else on here that was averaging as much as you were in the beginning be happy you got that while you did. But I would not expect your mileage to average over 17 any more.


My FIL and BIL were both geting 21-23 on their new trucks, but it's since dropped like the OPs. There's was the first year that the 6.7L was sold, so whatever year model that was.


----------



## Jon-Paul

My 2014 has not seen past 16, but most of my driving is in Houston


----------



## RigRat

I've got the highest rear end 3.31 I think. Is delete something you can do yourself or do you need a shop to do it?


----------



## RigRat

Is there a way to take the dpf off and clean it? I google it and they offer it for big trucks. It being clogged is only thing I can attribute drop in mileage to. Any thoughts? Is it an issue on Chevys and dodges to?


----------



## TexasBoy79

Never gotten over 19...


----------



## RigRat

I'd be happy if I could get back to near 19


----------



## oOslikOo

You can do the work yourself.


----------



## g2outfitter

My first 6.7 was getting 19-21mpg for first three oil changes. I recieved a customer awards free oil change from ford and took to dealer. Immediately after oil change it dropped to 16-17. Asked dealer and recieved no answers. Posted on 2 cool and people thought I was nuts. I believe they updated the ECM during oil changed and f****d my mpg up. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Knotty Fly

Guys it not the truck, its Obama. We wouldn't have DPF filters and exhaust gasses if it wasn't for his 2010 diesel emissions requirements. 

as for MPG issues, its your fuel that you are buying and your foot. Fueling stations are adding more bio to increase their margins without telling us. Your truck's ECU has to compensate for this buy advancing or re-tarting its timing. (dealers are not reprograming your truck so that you get lower MPG's). As diesel reached more that 20% bio, its hard to burn (read your fuel cap). 

as for DPF deletes, I want to Eco the above responses. If you go this route, keep all of the OEM parts. I would like to add you should also buy an additional ECU for the reprogram. ECU's store reprograming in their hard drives. Your warranty will still be valid as long as Ford doesn't see the reprograming. Meaning, paint, trim, body electrical, and suspension doesn't require re-programing. If a part requires reprograming, and the OBD3 sees the DPF delete, your warranty will no longer be valid. Ford will brand the VIN as non-warantable. If you have all of your original parts including the original ECU, you will be fine if you replace them before warranty work or trade in. If not you are susceptible too 15% deprecation an a branded tittle. 

Here is a no cost remedy. Run the truck low on fuel. Disconnect your 2 positive battery cables for 10 minutes and reconnect. Fill your truck with non-bio diesel and drive it like its a rental for 10 miles. Your truck will set itself back to OEM specifications and perform a re-learn on your throttle response. After the re-learn, reset the MPG monitor and drive the truck at highway speeds on a flat surface at the posted speed limits (70 MPH). Your truck will then start seeing high teens MPG's as it was designed to do. Hope this helps

just wait until you see Obama's new gas/diesel fuel surcharge thats coming that he pushed under the table. (ouch) Im fixing to park my 6.7 and leave the boat trailer attached and buy a rice burner to drive to work. ( i didn't vote for him !!!!)


----------



## g2outfitter

Maybe a dumb question but where do you find non-bio diesel.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jolly Roger

g2outfitter said:


> Maybe a dumb question but where do you find non-bio diesel.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Not many stations selling bio diesel. Most people seem to confuse the 10% ethanol as being in diesel. Not the case. If you are getting bio-diesel it will be marked with a B5 or B10 sticker. With B5 the most popular and one of the best diesel fuels on the market. The Bio in diesel lubes your engine the same as sulfur used to.

Cost more to add Bio to diesel. Fueling stations do not add the Bio. Lot of wrong info out there.


----------



## goodwood

There's a certain level of bio-diesel in diesel fuel. Some will be up to 15% at some pumps. 20% or more a diesel engine needs to be geared to run it. Bio-diesel has less energy than straight diesel therefore the more bio-diesel content the less fuel economy you'll have. If you want to lube up your high pressure fuel pump without sacrificing fuel economy add a cetane booster. Bio-diesel is also cheaper.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY

goodwood said:


> There's a certain level of bio-diesel in diesel fuel. Some will be up to 15% at some pumps. 20% or more a diesel engine needs to be geared to run it. Bio-diesel has less energy than straight diesel therefore the more bio-diesel content the less fuel economy you'll have. If you want to lube up your high pressure fuel pump without sacrificing fuel economy add a cetane booster. Bio-diesel is also cheaper.


X2


----------



## goodwood

g2outfitter said:


> Maybe a dumb question but where do you find non-bio diesel.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


 Varies pump to pump. The pump should be labeled. I fill up at a station that has 5% or less.


----------



## SeaY'all

goodwood said:


> Varies pump to pump. The pump should be labeled. I fill up at a station that has 5% or less.


I have noticed a big difference in mileage and it was from filling up at a station that had 5% bio and one labeled at 15% bio. I went from 18.6mpg on 2500HD to 15mpg. I was at almost 13 hauling a boat and it dropped to 9.2


----------



## g2outfitter

Was low on fuel the other day and had to put 20% bio in. Boy that stuff sucks. Truck dropped to 10-11mpg from high teens

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobbyoshay

I noticed just last week how much better mileage i was getting compared to previous fill-ups. I will try to only run low % diesels from here on.


----------



## Ah Yeah

goodwood said:


> the fuel eco is not as good with winter blend diesel.


winter blend in texas.?....... hwell:
haven't ever heard of that down here. didn't think it got cold enough.


----------



## goodwood

yeah i was wondering if pumps served number one diesel down here. maybe not at the small stations but maybe truck stops since big rigs can make it half way across the country on a fill up. so it may not apply here.


----------



## saltbranch

Wow...Ya'lls Diesels are not far off of my F-250 with the 6.2 gas MPG. Some cases my mpg is the same. 
Seems like 6.7 has been the best one since the 7.3 was dropped though. I had horrible luck with the 6.0 and 6.4.


----------



## ReelWork

saltbranch said:


> Wow...Ya'lls Diesels are not far off of my F-250 with the 6.2 gas MPG. Some cases my mpg is the same.
> Seems like 6.7 has been the best one since the 7.3 was dropped though. I had horrible luck with the 6.0 and 6.4.


Not too far at around 1-2 MPG better with the diesel but... hook up a trailer and it's night and day difference in mileage and power.


----------



## saltbranch

ReelWork said:


> Not too far at around 1-2 MPG better with the diesel but... hook up a trailer and it's night and day difference in mileage and power.


Pulling 15k @ 70 I am getting 8.3 +/- on average. I agree on the power difference, but for the cost difference I can handle it.


----------



## H2

My 2014 F-350 diesel on a road trip to San Antonio and back at 70-75 empty got 17.8 hand calculated. Pulled the fifth wheel on a similar trip two weeks later to Austin and back got 10.2 , more stop and go traffic though.

Probably about as good as you could hope for.


----------



## jmack

[QUOTE just wait until you see Obama's new gas/diesel fuel surcharge thats coming that he pushed under the table. (ouch) Im fixing to park my 6.7 and leave the boat trailer attached and buy a rice burner to drive to work. ( i didn't vote for him !!!!)[/QUOTE]

:hairout: I'm so sick of that POS and anyone that voted for him is a complete jackass!!!


----------



## surf_ox

jmack said:


> [QUOTE just wait until you see Obama's new gas/diesel fuel surcharge thats coming that he pushed under the table. (ouch) Im fixing to park my 6.7 and leave the boat trailer attached and buy a rice burner to drive to work. ( i didn't vote for him !!!!)


:hairout: I'm so sick of that POS and anyone that voted for him is a complete jackass!!![/QUOTE]

Do what?!?!?!?


----------



## jmack

Knotty Fly said:


> Guys it not the truck, its Obama. We wouldn't have DPF filters and exhaust gasses if it wasn't for his 2010 diesel emissions requirements.
> 
> as for MPG issues, its your fuel that you are buying and your foot. Fueling stations are adding more bio to increase their margins without telling us. Your truck's ECU has to compensate for this buy advancing or re-tarting its timing. (dealers are not reprograming your truck so that you get lower MPG's). As diesel reached more that 20% bio, its hard to burn (read your fuel cap).
> 
> as for DPF deletes, I want to Eco the above responses. If you go this route, keep all of the OEM parts. I would like to add you should also buy an additional ECU for the reprogram. ECU's store reprograming in their hard drives. Your warranty will still be valid as long as Ford doesn't see the reprograming. Meaning, paint, trim, body electrical, and suspension doesn't require re-programing. If a part requires reprograming, and the OBD3 sees the DPF delete, your warranty will no longer be valid. Ford will brand the VIN as non-warantable. If you have all of your original parts including the original ECU, you will be fine if you replace them before warranty work or trade in. If not you are susceptible too 15% deprecation an a branded tittle.
> 
> Here is a no cost remedy. Run the truck low on fuel. Disconnect your 2 positive battery cables for 10 minutes and reconnect. Fill your truck with non-bio diesel and drive it like its a rental for 10 miles. Your truck will set itself back to OEM specifications and perform a re-learn on your throttle response. After the re-learn, reset the MPG monitor and drive the truck at highway speeds on a flat surface at the posted speed limits (70 MPH). Your truck will then start seeing high teens MPG's as it was designed to do. Hope this helps
> 
> just wait until you see Obama's new gas/diesel fuel surcharge thats coming that he pushed under the table. (ouch) Im fixing to park my 6.7 and leave the boat trailer attached and buy a rice burner to drive to work. ( i didn't vote for him !!!!)


I was talking about the above post surf_ox.


----------



## JamesAggie

Anyone know a place in the Spring area with the least bio in their diesel?


----------



## Worm Drowner

I ran 100% bio in my 7.3 from that place on 20th street and never noticed a difference in performance nor MPG. Can't do it in the 6.7 w/o possibly voiding the warranty.

Funny thing is, I get about the same mileage in my 1996 7.3 that had the cat fall off  as I do in my 2011 6.7 with all the smog stuff.


----------



## Alphabets

Has anyone had the following issue: service engine light comes on I take it to the dealer and they inform me that the EGR Cooler needs to be replaced. The work is done under warranty and then 3-4 weeks later the truck shuts down because of the what dealer is now saying is a EGR senor failure and that all sensors need to be replaced (not covered by warranty). Should I be concerned that there is some connection between the EGR cooler that was replaced and the EGR sensors that have now seemed to fail?


----------



## S-3 ranch

yall need to check out the new issue of diesal power they did a road test , on bio vs #2 fuel , bio have more power , but if you run a steady diet of # 2 , bio will cause your fuel filters to fail faster due to it being a better solvent ? so chang your fuel filters after bio. they also stated that messing with delets and such is a hugh was of time and $$$$ , but these are are on new truck 2013 +


----------



## txwader247

Knotty Fly said:


> Guys it not the truck, its Obama. We wouldn't have DPF filters and exhaust gasses if it wasn't for his 2010 diesel emissions requirements.
> 
> DPF systems are on all non CDL diesels 08 and later. obama is a terrible President, but these systems are more about the EPA and state's votes.


----------



## goodwood

Dpfs and egrs are on isxs, detroit diesels, navistar, volvo, mercedes etc of all classes. These light duty diesels is just a sample of the technology that goes into the modern day medium to heavy duty diesel engine. I wouldnt mind seeing test results of non dpf exhaust vs dpf burning to unclog the filter exhaust. 

FYI There might an electric dpf in the future.


----------



## RigRat

I'd like to see study of amount of particulat that gets out if you burn much less deisel without the smog stuff on it. To me if you get double milage you are burning less fuel therefore less emmisions.


----------



## CaptainJMB

PM me, lets tune it - I'm getting 18.9 out of my dually and had hit 20 in the last one. H&s aint what it was - and I'm a die hard h&s fan.......they are stopping support on the race tuners VERY soon, so....I don't carry them anymoe at the shop. I put all my eggs into SCT and it's working out very well - been tuning 5-7 trucks a week with EGR block, exhaust, tuner with 3 tunes and if you have problems - I'm the one who wrote the tunes....I'm the one who stands by it.


----------

